# For those of us who are feeling left out... post your chestnuts and sorrels!



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been seeing an awful lot of paint appreciation around lately. I believe there is more variance in chestnut/sorrel shades than most people seem to realize. Let's show everyone the beauty of chestnut/sorrel horses!
Here's mine, a dark chestnut: (excuse the non-muscle, this was only a month or so after I bought him)


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

jackerssss


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so happy to see this thread. I love chestnuts/sorrels, definitely one of my favorite colors. I'll see if I can find the pics of mine (RIP). Now I've just got a bay and a dun. Miss my copper horses :-(


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

This is Ty, the Saddlebred gelding I used to have. He now has a cushy show home in Southwestern VA. His registered name was High Touch. He has both Wing Commander and Supreme Sultan in his blood lines. Unfortunately, his 19 years of showing didn't transfer to the trails. He was great in the ring...but hell on wheels on the trails!! He was 16 and 1/2 hands. If he didn't park out so well, I would have never been able to get on him!!!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my daughter's Shetland Pony, Teddy. He is the first sorrel I have owned, and I just think he is the cutest!



















then my daughter riding


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I never use to like chestnuts until I moved to my current farm and all she had for a while was chestnuts, and then I ended up with a chestnut mare and now my chestnut gelding!

My QH mare Malibu. She is a bright copper chestnut (when its not cloudy and raining...)



















The Appy mare that I helped re-home, Lilly:


















And my current dude, a welsh cob cross, Major:


























The give me cookies face.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

My boys are paints but they are a chestnut and sorrel 











tried to pick pictures it was more about the red then white


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Haha, I curse chestnuts because it's all I ever seem to own! Zierra's dam was bay and her sire was black, and of course I got a chestnut! She could be lime green for all I care though, her color isn't what makes her so special!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Great thread! Here's my chestnut beauty. =)


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I used to dislike chestnuts because I thought they were boring colors, but I've come to love them and all their funny shades! The first horse is my weanling, Mana, the second is his sire Phazons Fireblaze(he is 29 but I think that his owners could still keep him in better shape than he's in....:?) and the last one is Mana's half sister Andromedas Blazin Star.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Here is John Henry. He's a BLM Mustang. I used to think chestnut was the most boring color there was until I bought John. He is such an awesome horse that now I really love chestnuts! :lol:


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

1 year old, first day in our pasture...









3 years old....









2 years old, first trail ride..









3 years old...










At night she looks like a dun....  lol


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my chestnut. I always was like I will never buy a chestnut or a grey.. well I ended up with a chestnut!


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Thunder:


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

Summer's winter coat:
















Summer in summer:


----------



## eralcx3 (Jan 5, 2009)

Here is my new mare. I never thought I would get a chestnut because they are so common but I got her and I love her and think she is the prettiest thing ever!! =)) She is between 16.1 and 16.2hh. I havent been able to get an accurate measurement yet. She is a 9 year old westphalian that I am going to do dressage with and possible eventing. =)


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

hollie goes from a orange orange, to a brown orange to almost a red dun.

she changes with the seasons


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For the longest time, most of the horses we had were sorrels and I kinda got bored with them. They are still not my favorite color but I can live with it. I really do prefer the darker chestnuts to the bright orangey sorrels. In recent years, we have somehow ended up with more browns and bays and until Bessie and Rafe came to live with us, only had 2 sorrels.

These are the only ones I have right now,
Flash, 27 year old QH.









Bessie, 8 year old Belgian.









And Rafe, her 6 month old QHx colt. He is the darker chestnut that I prefer.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

*My special Lady*


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

mbender said:


> View attachment 24094
> 
> 
> View attachment 24095


 

she is sooooo cute!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I need to get better ones


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

thank you. she is my baby. even tho she is 20. doesnt act it! best horse ever!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

these are Pistol. He'll be 26 in March. I have another Sorrel but I don't have any good pix of her on this computer.


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Chestnuts on the way! My favourite color! ^^


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My younger sister on her horse Austin... could not stand that horse, so of course he was perfect for Ashlee, hehe.







You will have to excuse her terrible posture, she was the worst with horses... thank goodness she sold him.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

loved the pics,, DisneyCowgirl1901 Teddy looks like my first pony Goldy,, he passed away when he was 31 ... I got him when he was 5.. Teddy's pics she did bring back alot of memories..


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

yay a thread I can post pics on!!

my lad...


















summer coat









winter coat









clipped









and best of all, our tails match!!


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Athena


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Dream, liver chestnut mare. 


































And she does a good bay impression in winter!


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Just out of curiousity,the people who are saying they would never own a Chestnut? Why? 

Just for curiousity sake.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

JadedEyes said:


> Just out of curiousity,the people who are saying they would never own a Chestnut? Why?
> 
> Just for curiousity sake.


Because then they would actually be paying for just the horse and not an extra 2k for a black one 

Just kidding, I have no idea. Probably someone who is very surface-oriented and wants a horse for mostly aesthetic purposes. Also, there are some urban legends about chestnuts, like the myth that chestnut mares are the hottest horses etc. It's great to see everyone's chestnut beauties on here, thanks!


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

I love my Chestnut baby. He is awesome with such a great personality. People are always telling me that he has the best face ever, with the most expressive eyes. 

That urban legend about him being a hot horse, just isn't true for Timmy. He is a baby, only 4 and he behaves better than some of the Bays, Browns, Grays, and Blacks at my barn who are 2-3 times his age. 

I would post pictures of my baby, but for some reason I can't upload the images.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I just love my chestnut sorrel whatever color you want to call him. Red is very RED in the winter and in the summer he is more of a liver chestnut, especially on his hindquarters. In the winter his coat is blazing red and gorgeous...of course I could be a tad bit partial!

Here are two pictures...the one with the alfalfa is taken a few weeks ago...the other back in August.


----------



## JadedEyes (Jun 26, 2009)

Found some pictures of Timmy from the summer, when I first bought him.

Doesn't he have the cutest little butt!!!


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

LOL that's a funny myth, the laziest horse I ever rode was a 6 year old chestnut QH.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Here's Rose, my sister's off-track thoroughbred!










This is Shania, the horse I leased for Pony Club, '06 to '07.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

JadedEyes said:


> Just out of curiousity,the people who are saying they would never own a Chestnut? Why?
> 
> Just for curiousity sake.


My reason is purely vanity. Most of the horse's that I had and rode growing up were sorrel/chestnut and I just got tired of it. I do like the darker, richer chestnuts but most of them just strike me is a bland color. I wouldn't turn down a good horse just because they were sorrel but if I had the choice between 2 similar horses but one was any color other than sorrel, I would likely pick that one. The only color that I dislike more than sorrel is gray, but that is for medical reasons.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

*Mosarc Dandy Raphaël *(mealy chestnut)









*Mosarc Lucifer Une-Chance (*Chestnut)









*Mosarc Lucifer Romance* (liver chestnut)
*







*

*Mosarc Paygaze Whisper* (mealy chestnut)
*







*


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

Good thread idea!  My new mare is a quarter horse that I plan on showing in western pleasure. She is a beautiful, dark liver chestnut but I do not yet have any pics of her... sorry :-(...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's Oakey, my sorrel gelding.


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

*Fancy*

She will be 21 this may.. I love her to pieces..


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

I have no good pictures from last spring. but here is one of my flaxen chestnut.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

My red devil.


----------



## Tink (Feb 15, 2009)

Gotta love those 'red-heads'!

My guy, Comet:


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres my horse Jasmine she is a Liver Chestnut. 
Heres her links
Arzu Arabians - Mares/Filly's
http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3565


----------



## 13kielj (Sep 25, 2009)

Heres my horse Jasmine she is a Liver Chestnut. 
Heres her links
Arzu Arabians - Mares/Filly's
http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=3565


----------

